# NCEES practice exam



## kywill (Aug 10, 2010)

I do my best studying by working problems, so I have completed the 20 example problems in the Ncees practice exam for the morning and the 20 for my afternoon (construction), but as I started working on the other sections I feel like I am in way over my head.  Should the various sections be worked for practice, or should you stick with your field? I figured any problems may help, but maybe not!?!? lol

thanks


----------



## Ambrug20 (Aug 11, 2010)

kywill said:


> I do my best studying by working problems, so I have completed the 20 example problems in the Ncees practice exam for the morning and the 20 for my afternoon (construction), but as I started working on the other sections I feel like I am in way over my head. Should the various sections be worked for practice, or should you stick with your field? I figured any problems may help, but maybe not!?!? lol
> thanks


My opinion, that you have to work out all the questions for your afternoon part, and all the problems in each section for the Breadth. That would give you varieties of questions and practice in all areas, because morning section is as important part of exam as afternoon, unless you are export in Construction and can do 100% in the evening.


----------



## EnvEngineer (Aug 12, 2010)

I worked the afternoon for the other sections and I think it is helpful, you will not need to do the really difficult problems in the morning but these questions will take your study to a higher level which will help pass the morning. The key to the exam is to do really well in the morning, the questions are much easier since the cover several topic areas, this will help you in the afternoon when the problems are more difficult and you will most likely score lower.


----------



## MikeHansen (Aug 14, 2010)

I think doing practice problems is what made me most confident on exam day. Be very comfortable with morning session questions. You should get approximately 90% of the morning problems correct so you don't have to worry about the afternoon as much. Plus, the morning questions are much easier with the right tabs in your references.

I wrote a guide, MIke's Civil PE Exam Guide that has 40 problems similar to the questions and format you will see on the NCEES exam and also have a plethora of study tips. I show you where to tab the Civil Engineering Review Manual and show you exactly where formulas come from and why they are used.

Check out www.PEexamguides.com for a free sample problem.

Use code 9EVBAXM6 for $5 off if you would like to help me out and purchase my guide. Thanks.

Mike Hansen, PE, MBA

www.PEexamguides.com

Find me on google or Amazon.com also!


----------

